# What have you said to Women that Actually, Really Worked?



## Doer (May 6, 2015)

So, we all know about cheezy pickup lines. And they do work at a certain point of the last call minute, with some gals. 

But, say you are both decidedly not drunk, its the middle of the afternoon. We know our self assigned status of the moment will begin to get in our way the moment we see her. And her sense of attraction to high status men is more well tuned than our ability to read her chest, waist, hip ratio from 100 yards in her snow suit. That's pretty good. But, we know she can read us like a book as we walk up. (damn!!) Butterflies have us say, "Bubu buba, bbaa...shucks." The hotter the babe the worse the self imposed trauma, right guys? There goes all status! Can't even talk.

But, say, by buckling down, you manage to make an introduction and some cute comment, you throw her a sassy compliment and suddenly, she is attentive, for a few minutes. Now what? You both know what is looming. Yes? The No Sex Zone. It is called the Just Friends Zone, to be polite about it.

And she is already about to decide. She read most of what she need for the decision, on your face. What next??

I just came up with one out of desperation, I'd like to share. We know we need to talk about sex, somehow. But, we can't talk about sex with her, yet. A puzzle. Sex with other women? Careful. Thin ice.

Sex on TV, in Music Videos, "do YOU like big butts?" Sure, it's a start. I started there, but now enough. I could see I was losing her.

I somehow turned it to condoms, and ouch... the look. woops. Too clinical.

So, I muttered a Hail Mary. 

"I have to order mine special." I said, (true, and mostly for price,) I was looking off into space to be non confrontational and not bragging.....

OMG! I glance back, her eyes are full of interest! She put her hand on my arm. "What do you mean?" She coos, and then changes the subject to, "must get going." We exchange txt, and I make my exit. Blew that one! Oh well.

10 minutes later, I get a text. Great time! She wants to see me soon.

Women are lovely,

What's your story.


----------



## justugh (May 10, 2015)

all depends on the lady

i have moved from the friend zone to happy play time ....not hard and i am no looker 
1 make the lady laugh or giggle .......depending on how corny the jokes are u can tell how far off u are ......really really corny and laughs u are less then 5 mins out 
2 listen to details they talk about wait a few mins /hours or days and repeat them back (shows u listened and care to as ask about it) 
3 use all open sources for info family friends .......listen to stories hear what she likes and then plan a date using the info u learned 
4 the date goes well do no chicken out .....u see a opening to give her a kiss u do ( make it good and u unlocked the key for a home run ) 

u hit all 4 major things 
u make her laugh and feel comfy .......u listen to her and care about her day .........u did a romantic thing and showed again u listen to her ......a good kiss melts the last of the defenses and u are sliding into home base 

after all that just mix up the things .....do 2 of her things to 1 of your things(date stuff) .....and make her cream 3 times to your 1 and u are never sleeping alone again


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (May 10, 2015)

Don't even have to use words. Three letters: DTF?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2015)

"Yes, it's a real gun. Get in the van..." It's crude, but effective...


----------



## bearkat42 (May 12, 2015)

In college I once quoted a quoted a verse from a "New Edition" song. In another instance in college (while drunk), I knocked on this girls door and when she opened it I was standing there smiling with my dick in my hand.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2015)

stllhrre said:


> www.facebook.com/adam.buck969


Written by Mainliner...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 13, 2015)

I can talk to women just fine, but only if they talk to me first lol. Just like the first post points out how women know exactly what you're thinking when you randomly walk up to them. I mean they obviously know why we walk up to them out of all the other girls.. it's not because we think they're well educated or because we think they'd make a good future partner. We CAN'T know those things from first glance.. the only thing we can get from them at a first look is their level of attractiveness, which I guess is why we're often considered pigs. So what are you supposed to say when you walk up to an attractive girl? "Hey can I put it in your pooper?" I'm only 21 and up to now I've only talked to girls who either come to me or we end up helping each other over something small which leads to future conversations and relationships. I gotta improve my game haha


----------



## Doobius1 (May 13, 2015)

Walk up to the most gorgeous woman you can find and say to her...'fuck me if Im wrong, but is your name Mark?'


----------



## vostok (May 13, 2015)

What's your story.[/QUOTE]
I have no story I leave that to you and your republican supporters ...
but for sex, peek up lines are chessy as fuck ...like doers posts, they only fall on the blind and needy...

never use these shits as it only the desperate and ugly that need them....use euro charm of the yankee bitches everytime..






means I have warm feet ....every nite


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2015)

completely true story.

i once jokingly said to a less refined type of lady "i would like to make love to you"
she laughed and said "fuck off you faggot"

i said "i want to fuck you, you dirty slut"
she said, ok

horses for courses i guess


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> completely true story.
> 
> i once jokingly said to a less refined type of lady "i would like to make love to you"
> she laughed and said "fuck off you faggot"
> ...


You are such a fucking liar uncle skunkdoc!


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (May 13, 2015)

Try smiling and say; "hi, my name is ......"

Usually works


----------



## chuck estevez (May 13, 2015)

I asked a girl, if i choked the eff outa mainliner, would you choke the eff outa my cock. She gladly obliged.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 13, 2015)

I told a Asian that came to the place I was working... and told her she had really nice cleavage she thank me, so I figured I would take it a step further since she thank me with a smile...they were really big titts for Asian so I asked her if they were real, she said what do you think I said I really don't know, but I would like to find out ,she smiled once again and gave me her name and phone number...I leave the rest to your imagination


----------



## tyler.durden (May 13, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> I told a Asian that came to the place I was working... and told her she had really nice cleavage she thank me, so I figured I would take it a step further since she thank me with a smile...they were really big titts for Asian so I asked her if they were real, she said what do you think I said I really don't know, but I would like to find out ,she smiled once again and gave me her name and phone number...I leave the rest to your imagination


I watch TV, so my imagination doesn't work so well. Please elaborate


----------



## anzohaze (May 13, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> I told a Asian that came to the place I was working... and told her she had really nice cleavage she thank me, so I figured I would take it a step further since she thank me with a smile...they were really big titts for Asian so I asked her if they were real, she said what do you think I said I really don't know, but I would like to find out ,she smiled once again and gave me her name and phone number...I leave the rest to your imagination


you texted her she Called the police your now a sex offender... the end


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 13, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I watch TV, so my imagination doesn't work so well. Please elaborate


I called her up that night when I got off work and she gave me her address. when I got there it was a beauty salon I thought what the fuck I need a hair cut and she did look really good ,the kind of looks you could just watch and enjoy. when I walked in she acted she had known me for years, she even introduced me to her coworker as her friend...so anyway she starts cutting my hair.and every now and then she would rub her breast on me I was like fuck this is great me like 55 years old, she was maybe 30..then I notice her coworker while she was doing some woman's nails... that when I would look her way she would open up her legs I thought I am coming here tomorrow too. anyway she finished my hair I stood up my dick was hard as a rock bulging through my pants I reached for her hand and gave her one of those gentleman hand kisses while looking up into her eyes, then she suddenly is all over me like I am pole and she was a pole dancer pulls me into this room and we rip off our clothes and go at it, sucken, fucken and licken


----------



## tyler.durden (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Doer (May 19, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I can talk to women just fine, but only if they talk to me first lol. Just like the first post points out how women know exactly what you're thinking when you randomly walk up to them. I mean they obviously know why we walk up to them out of all the other girls.. it's not because we think they're well educated or because we think they'd make a good future partner. We CAN'T know those things from first glance.. the only thing we can get from them at a first look is their level of attractiveness, which I guess is why we're often considered pigs. So what are you supposed to say when you walk up to an attractive girl? "Hey can I put it in your pooper?" I'm only 21 and up to now I've only talked to girls who either come to me or we end up helping each other over something small which leads to future conversations and relationships. I gotta improve my game haha


This is my point exactly. They can tell. And I have made a mission to talk to 5 women a day, situational context only, NOT SEXUALLY. They can tell. You walk up and say, "Hey>? Where did you get those earrings? ....or.... Do you even remember?" (big smile) Have a light chat, if you can about women preference for earring, Long, short, shinny, color? No sex innuendo. Introduce yourself. (smile and look away) Then wait. See what she says. You have just validated her. She likes that. Big confusion for men. Men wag dicks at each other. (status positioning, eyeballing, challenging, etc)

Women validate each other. Know this and be free.

Men are self defining and in status competition with ourselves, all the time. That is our definition of self. Gaining or losing status?

Women are validating each other and are validated by all the people in their lives.
That is a woman's definition of self,

So, when you validate a women like I said, you become part of her life, even if you never see her again. And she may be interested in you and if she is, you will know. And since she has been validated, and did not fended off yet another clumsy sexual innuendo or drooling eyeballs, she may introduce you to her friends or something cool, like invite you to a party. You have to validate her and let her decide. If she moves on, so what? You just had a chat with a very attactive woman that is expert in making you a fool, if you approach her sexually.

And you didn't so, you scored a validation. Those are the key, to improving you on this subject. And it is a real confidence builder. 

Men that have constant success with women, and are dog ugly (you know the ones) somehow understand this naturally.

But, I have been practicing it for just a month or so, and it feels good. And that itself is something to talk to women about.... validation. Ask them what that means to them and see an entire new world.


----------



## Doer (May 19, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> In college I once quoted a quoted a verse from a "New Edition" song. In another instance in college (while drunk), I knocked on this girls door and when she opened it I was standing there smiling with my dick in my hand.


If I call and get a message machine, I have a part of a Sonnet ready to read. Girls just want to have [email protected]!


----------



## Doer (May 21, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


>


How does talking to your masterbater machines really mean much to this conversation.  (lv ya, bro!)


----------



## Doer (May 21, 2015)

Doobius1 said:


> Walk up to the most gorgeous woman you can find and say to her...'fuck me if Im wrong, but is your name Mark?'


That is the number game when everyone is drunk, and you can't feel a face slap.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 21, 2015)

Doer said:


> This is my point exactly. They can tell. And I have made a mission to talk to 5 women a day, situational context only, NOT SEXUALLY. They can tell.  You walk up and say, "Hey>? Where did you get those earrings? ....or.... Do you even remember?" (big smile) Have a light chat, if you can about women preference for earring, Long, short, shinny, color? No sex innuendo. Introduce yourself. (smile and look away) Then wait. See what she says. You have just validated her. She likes that. Big confusion for men. Men wag dicks at each other. (status positioning, eyeballing, challenging, etc)
> 
> Women validate each other. Know this and be free.
> 
> ...


those lines might be alright if you are gay and looking for a girl...friend...but if you are straight you would be better off saying those earrings really do highlight your beauty!...or damn talk... about unforgettable beauty !...think about it why would a man care about where she bought her earrings unless he wanted a pair for his self, those are things that women talk about to each other...


----------



## Doer (May 23, 2015)

Beautiful women know they are so you are kind of missing the point and a little afraid of your own homo with that comment.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 23, 2015)

Doer said:


> Beautiful women know they are so you are kind of missing the point and a little afraid of your own homo with that comment.


they like to be told they are beautiful...anyway works fine for me always has...no fear of being gay here... people are what they are gay straight or bi... oh and by the way...just doer


----------



## Doer (May 24, 2015)

Well, I am sure there are some women that just want to get DONE.
But, they get over that and so will you.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 24, 2015)

Doer said:


> Well, I am sure there are some women that just want to get DONE.
> But, they get over that and so will you.


I am 64 years old...so yea my day is... coming


----------



## Doer (May 24, 2015)

See? I am 63. A mere spring chicken. I am trying to learn from you, my elder.


----------



## TBoneJack (May 24, 2015)

I tried every line as a single man...none of them worked...until I tried "I have 2 fat joints and $100; wanna party for a couple hours?".

That worked. Probably still does.


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 24, 2015)

#1 rule, women like guys with confidense!!! have the balls to just walk up and say hi my name is....... nice to meet you, id like to get to know you....simple im not a great looking guy but i am confident on the aproach and dont care about getting shot down.. if i walk up to 10 women at the bar or wherever, chances are ill take at least 1 home!! confidence and persistence are the key to success..

just having the balls to walk up and say hi is half the battle.. i believe a girl knows whether or not she would sleep w/ you in the first 10 seconds... so being able to read what she is putting out is big...they all secretly want a man that doesnt give a f, wether he gets in or not...thay say they want a guy that wants them, is nice to them,,,bs!! those are the men that they use or take advantage of,, u dont want that,, u want to take advantage of her,, so let her know you like her less than she likes you,,dont be a dick, but be cocky,confident, nice,,,understand?? i am married now, my best days are way behind me.. but my wife knows i dont care, i love her, but her leaving me would not make me a crying baby,, id be fine with or without,,, that is what they WANT... JUST LIKE MEN WE ALL WANT THE ONE WE CANT HAVE,,THEY ARE THE SAME..

cmon we all know the chase is better than the sex, the anticipation always better than what we have, once you have it,,, you want something new because you have it!! any ways thats my input,,hope it helps someone!!


----------



## Doer (May 24, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> I tried every line as a single man...none of them worked...until I tried "I have 2 fat joints and $100; wanna party for a couple hours?".
> 
> That worked. Probably still does.


It's up to $700 - $800 now in big city prices, but yeah, ....that works and has worked since the dawn of woman.  I have a friend, that does not want to go to dinner and a show. Would rather go to the BEBE store in the Mall. [email protected]!! Cheaper by far.


----------



## oldtimer54 (May 24, 2015)

Hey see4, what did you tell the pocket pussy that first time ?


----------



## Doer (May 24, 2015)

oldtimer54 said:


> Hey see4, what did you tell the pocket pussy that first time ?


"That's not your navel? That's not my finger, either."


----------



## Doer (May 24, 2015)

This is a key concept I think, but it goes x100 for women, they refer to it as romance. Learn this and be free. 

"we all know the chase is better than the sex, the anticipation always better"


----------



## Milovan (May 24, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> I asked a girl, if i choked the eff outa mainliner, would you choke the eff outa my cock. She gladly obliged.


.
.


----------



## Milovan (May 24, 2015)

oldtimer54 said:


> Hey see4, what did you tell the pocket pussy that first time ?


.


.


----------



## Milovan (May 24, 2015)

To get laid I never say a word.
I just lay their legs across my lap
massage them working my up
and there you go. Never fails. Never.
.


.


----------



## Doer (May 24, 2015)

Milovan said:


> To get laid I never say a word.
> I just lay their legs across my lap
> massage them working my up
> and there you go. Never fails. Never.
> ...


OK, that's a good one. Here is your scene. You never say a word?







Yeah right!!


----------



## Milovan (May 24, 2015)

Doer said:


> OK, that good. So here is your scene. So you never say a word?
> Yeah right!!


.
. 
I'd be in sorry shape if I had to say anything to get
laid that's for sure. Action speaks louder then words.
.

..


----------



## tightpockt (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Doer (May 24, 2015)

Milovan said:


> .
> .View attachment 3426156
> I'd be in sorry shape if I had to say anything to get
> laid that's for sure. It's action
> ...


So, she's not your type, or clearly doesn't want you to lay your legs in her lap....or does she?


----------



## Milovan (May 24, 2015)

Doer said:


> So, she's not your type, or clearly doesn't want you to lay your legs in her lap....or does she?


.
No.  
.


----------



## superloud (May 24, 2015)

justugh said:


> all depends on the lady
> 
> i have moved from the friend zone to happy play time ....not hard and i am no looker
> 1 make the lady laugh or giggle .......depending on how corny the jokes are u can tell how far off u are ......really really corny and laughs u are less then 5 mins out
> ...


 Hey what's up I'm superloud. oh hi I'm blank. i like that name. you want to hear a song i just wrote for u walking over here. Then usually after the song there dripping wet.


----------



## Milovan (May 24, 2015)

superloud said:


> Hey what's up I'm superloud. oh hi I'm blank. i like that name. you want to hear a song i just wrote for u walking over here. Then usually after the song there dripping wet.


.
 

.


----------



## Doer (May 24, 2015)

OK., alright. This one is everyone's type. Go. Leg worth?


----------



## superloud (May 24, 2015)

Milovan said:


> .
> View attachment 3426186
> 
> .


Yeah something like that except I'm a rapper not a guitarist.


----------



## justugh (May 24, 2015)

superloud said:


> Hey what's up I'm superloud. oh hi I'm blank. i like that name. you want to hear a song i just wrote for u walking over here. Then usually after the song there dripping wet.


naw man .........i am white and hate rap and country music 
( yes white guy dislikes country) the only time i am willing to listen to rap is when i get a lap dance or she is getting freaky


----------



## superloud (May 24, 2015)

justugh said:


> naw man .........i am white and hate rap and country music
> ( yes white guy dislikes country) the only time i am willing to listen to rap is when i get a lap dance or she is getting freaky


What are you talking about you're a guy this was intended for a female


----------



## justugh (May 24, 2015)

superloud said:


> What are you talking about you're a guy this was intended for a female


u grabbed me in that post thought ment at me


----------



## superloud (May 24, 2015)

justugh said:


> u grabbed me in that post thought ment at me


Lol i thought i was Quoting the op. So now I'm starting to feel a little sad because you rejected me. I think I'm going to go to therapy now.


----------



## justugh (May 24, 2015)

superloud said:


> Lol i thought i was Quoting the op. So now I'm starting to feel a little sad because you rejected me. I think I'm going to go to therapy now.


all good we can smoke a joint u will feel better .......if not i have moonshine 145% that fixes almost everything except the hangover in the morning it is real moonshine


----------



## superloud (May 24, 2015)

justugh said:


> all good we can smoke a joint u will feel better .......if not i have moonshine 145% that fixes almost everything except the hangover in the morning it is real moonshine


Ill Stick with the blunts


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 24, 2015)

Doer said:


> So, she's not your type, or clearly doesn't want you to lay your legs in her lap....or does she?


if u and me are the only ones agreeing the chase is the best part,, we are the only 2 here that actually get laid!!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2015)

Doer said:


> See? I am 63. A mere spring chicken. I am trying to learn from you, my elder.


http://dating.aarp.org/


----------



## Doer (May 27, 2015)

Tell it, brother!!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 27, 2015)

Will you take $200/hr...


----------



## Doer (May 29, 2015)

200? You don't live in the urban jungle!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2015)

Let's listen to Mr. Cruise, he seems confident (his best role next to Born on the 4th of July) -


----------



## TBoneJack (May 30, 2015)

Well, I married a borderline nymphomaniac, who has now turned into a full blown nymphomaniac. Even after 30 years of marriage.

And all I have to say is "Are you ready?". She never says "no".


----------



## Doer (Jun 1, 2015)

Well, that is the term I was looking for!!  BN - i know you are out there!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 5, 2015)

my best lines are 
"i bet u wont/dont/cant"
"i dare u" 
"u couldnt handle me, id hurt u"


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 5, 2015)

The highest success rate for me..
Has never come from anything said. communication after all is +70% non verbal.
Look at em, catch eye contact. The rest depends on environment, wether co worker or girl at a party. Dont approach directly, wait for follow up after your initial "im interested glance"..even stare, this intuition and judgement is something hard to teach...the follow up for example, something comedic happens in a work environment, or possibly embarrassing etc she will look at you to gauge your reaction. Or perhaps a continuation of looks from across the room if shes in a group etc. 

After this you know shes interested in you and the game continues. A sort of game of seduction and psychology, quite fun really.
then judge what type of girl she is and the intended outcome. 
You want to draw her to you. And force her to make the first move, once she goes in for a kiss youve already won. From their you have to close, basically not mess it up, thats the easy part.



And i can brag that ive never gone after a girl and failed...


----------



## vostok (Jun 5, 2015)

My accent is so easily taken for *Dracula* ...lol always! they love it


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 5, 2015)

i have never asked a girl for her number,, ive always given them my number and said if u like me call if not dont...they always called within a few days..even after dating i always say i dont call, to many games,questions...should i call or wait a day? does she like me am i being pushy?? all these problems disapear if its up to them to call u,,now its their decision on wether to call or wait to call, but once they do call u know they are interested.. dont get me wrong the chase is better than the sex, but i wont chase after somthing i cant get..so by leaving it up to her to call i know if she calls the chase is on,,she is into me.. like i said they secretly want the man that is hard to get,,,they think they can change us to be the one they really want,, but if u change to the nice guy its all over so u always need to be the guy they think they can change but they really cant..


----------



## torontoke (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice shoes wanna fuk!
Its worked in the past.


----------



## panhead (Jun 5, 2015)

Its so easy gaining a womans confidence & making them rip the panties off if you can get them to smile several times , after each smile you go silent & stare at her smile for a minute without saying a word .

Then if she laughs for any reason you go silent again & this time you silently stare at her laugh & smile until she says " What "?

Thats when you drop the bomb & tell her she has the most amazingly sexy smile you ever seen on any woman , if she sends you back another smile with a little blushing the panties are comming off if you can hold yourself together & make her feel like the pretiest woman in the world long enough to get to her place , shit works 100% of the time if you get that smile back after telling her how amazing & sexy her smile is .


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2015)

Its all in the stare
Lol


----------



## Doer (Jun 6, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i have never asked a girl for her number,, ive always given them my number and said if u like me call if not dont...they always called within a few days..even after dating i always say i dont call, to many games,questions...should i call or wait a day? does she like me am i being pushy?? all these problems disapear if its up to them to call u,,now its their decision on wether to call or wait to call, but once they do call u know they are interested.. dont get me wrong the chase is better than the sex, but i wont chase after somthing i cant get..so by leaving it up to her to call i know if she calls the chase is on,,she is into me.. like i said they secretly want the man that is hard to get,,,they think they can change us to be the one they really want,, but if u change to the nice guy its all over so u always need to be the guy they think they can change but they really cant..


Woman pressure #1

Interview many men?
or
Fix one?


----------



## Doer (Jun 6, 2015)

panhead said:


> Its so easy gaining a womans confidence & making them rip the panties off if you can get them to smile several times , after each smile you go silent & stare at her smile for a minute without saying a word .
> 
> Then if she laughs for any reason you go silent again & this time you silently stare at her laugh & smile until she says " What "?
> 
> Thats when you drop the bomb & tell her she has the most amazingly sexy smile you ever seen on any woman , if she sends you back another smile with a little blushing the panties are comming off if you can hold yourself together & make her feel like the pretiest woman in the world long enough to get to her place , shit works 100% of the time if you get that smile back after telling her how amazing & sexy her smile is .


Very true, I think. Women have 3 main pressures, guys have no idea of. But, about your meme.....

They used to feed the lions in public view, over at the SF zoo. I think they stopped that after the Tigers got out, stalked and killed a guy that was tormenting them. Wild afternoon at the zoo. 

I used to go in there to experience Primal Fear. The lions would begin to roar, knowing the food was on the way. At first it seemed cool, mostly growling and pacing. But as I stood there, the roaring inside the feeding cages, concrete structure, grew in volume, and became UN-bearable. It made a tiny, little monkey brain out of my thinking processes. Flee!!! No Fight is possible. It is the most real thing, for me, ever... Visceral and UN-controllable. I only did it 3 times....enough for a lifetime. 

Confront the REAL. Go talk to a pretty girl. Maybe you will live.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2015)

Uhhhhhhhhhhh

Backs out of thread slowly...


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2015)

Lol.
Sorry, theres clearly alot going on here.

Wish you the best of luck.

Doer, get your shit together. Whats wrong with you


----------



## WHATFG (Jun 6, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> The highest success rate for me..
> Has never come from anything said. communication after all is +70% non verbal.
> Look at em, catch eye contact. The rest depends on environment, wether co worker or girl at a party. Dont approach directly, wait for follow up after your initial "im interested glance"..even stare, this intuition and judgement is something hard to teach...the follow up for example, something comedic happens in a work environment, or possibly embarrassing etc she will look at you to gauge your reaction. Or perhaps a continuation of looks from across the room if shes in a group etc.
> 
> ...


That was a great explanation!


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 30, 2015)

Pick up lines work better if you stay in shape and have good hygiene.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2015)

i once jokingly said to a less refined type of lady "i would like to make love to you"
she laughed and said "fuck off you faggot"

i said "i want to fuck you, you dirty slut"
she said, ok

horses for courses i guess


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> completely true story.
> 
> i once jokingly said to a less refined type of lady "i would like to make love to you"
> she laughed and said "fuck off you faggot"
> ...


i fricken believe this 100%...seen the same scene before myself...can never underestimate the peculiarities of the female


----------



## Tkm953 (Sep 24, 2015)

I just say "DAMN I Just Gotta Taste That.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Nov 8, 2015)

Damn guys, you flatter yourselves.

You think you pick _us_ up? Yeah, right. That's what we let you think. But it's really _us_ picking you up. And that should really flatter you.

And if we didn't already feel this way, those lame ass pickup lines you've been spouting in this thread wouldn't work on a pre-paid, two-bit prostitute.

But go ahead and continue to think you're in charge. We love it.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Nov 9, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Damn guys, you flatter yourselves.
> 
> You think you pick _us_ up? Yeah, right. That's what we let you think. But it's really _us_ picking you up. And that should really flatter you.
> 
> ...



you may be wright.. but women never have to work for it,, any woman at any time can simply say aloud "i really want to get laid" and have several guys happy to take up the offer.. men,, we have to pick the odds, talk to several women in hopes ONE thinks we are worth the time. as a woman you can never understand the things we go through..we cant be detered by the dreaded "NO".. its really work and not taking no for an answer, confidence, determination, and above all never giving up..
you probably think you have men that are your friends,,,,you are soooo wrong,, those men seem to be friends in hopes that one day they can slip off your panties...there are very few men and very few exeptions to this simple fact,, only a man that either has an unbreakable code "not banging a friends girl or wife" can be friends with his friends girl or wife.. but very few men can be trusted here!!! or are not interested in you,, once again very few will never be interested,,never the key word as a drunk lonely guy can drastically lower his standards...
simple fact,, men are not your friends,, they may even have been apearing as ur friend for many many years,, the fact is that they are interested!!!
my wife thought i was crazy,, my sister said im just a jerk if i believe that,,"she had many so called friends", my cousin(girl) also did not believe me... im not a jerk, im not crazy, im honest!!! now years later each believes it to be true, they now use it as an advantage but never sleep with the so called friends or in my wifes case,,, she has no man friends.. 
who would know the truth better than a man,, i have nothing to gain by speaking the truth,, many guys will say im lying,, but they know the truth too...unless they are gay,have an unbreakable code, or have absolutely no attraction to you,, they are not your friends..sad but true!!!


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 11, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> you may be wright.. but women never have to work for it,, any woman at any time can simply say aloud "i really want to get laid" and have several guys happy to take up the offer..


LMFAO!


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 11, 2015)

The old " Does this smell like chloroform ? " never fails.


----------



## UncleReemis (Nov 12, 2015)

Women like guys who act alive, expressive and energetic. That's always worked for me. Fuck the words and lines


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 12, 2015)

I show off my talents.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 12, 2015)

One night I was 4 to 6 beers in the wind ,saw this chic , walked up and said " hey I'm drunk an wanna fuck " she says "I don't drink but I do fuck" Nov. 7th was our 6th year of marriage


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 2, 2015)

Doer said:


> So, we all know about cheezy pickup lines. And they do work at a certain point of the last call minute, with some gals.
> 
> But, say you are both decidedly not drunk, its the middle of the afternoon. We know our self assigned status of the moment will begin to get in our way the moment we see her. And her sense of attraction to high status men is more well tuned than our ability to read her chest, waist, hip ratio from 100 yards in her snow suit. That's pretty good. But, we know she can read us like a book as we walk up. (damn!!) Butterflies have us say, "Bubu buba, bbaa...shucks." The hotter the babe the worse the self imposed trauma, right guys? There goes all status! Can't even talk.
> 
> ...


$100. for half and half? It worked. However, the O'l lady is not always that easy. I think she wanted some new shoes.


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 20, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I show off my talents.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541016


That is so impressive herb...wow, you captured my imagination...lol...


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 20, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> That is so impressive herb...wow, you captured my imagination...lol...


You should see my magic stick. I have several talents, behold....


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 20, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> You should see my magic stick. I have several talents, behold....
> 
> View attachment 3568633


Ok...Herban...I'm all yours...lol...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Dec 20, 2015)

Wanna fuck?


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 20, 2015)

as we are passing each other in the club she says quick what do i look like from the neck up i says you have very big eyes. off to the romper room...


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 30, 2015)

hahahaha


----------

